# what is the username and password for THOMSON TG585 v7?



## lonewolf1994

hey everyone, im new here, i made a account hoping you guys could help me out.

im trying to do DMZ for my ps3, everything was going fine till i needed to do some settings from my pc. it says i need to go to this site to finish setting up the DMZ http://192.168.1.254/cgi/b/publicip/cfg/?be=0&l0=3&l1=0&tid=ASSIGN_PUBL_ADDR BUT I CANT FREAKEN FIND OUT WHAT THE PASSWORD/USERNAME IS! i tried everything, administrator as username with blank password, admin, administrator with the cereal number of the modem as the password NOTHING IS WORKING D: 

please help me


----------



## 2xg

Hello and welcome to TSF!

Try the default username is Administrator (case sensitive) the default password is blank.
If this won't work, you can do router reset to the factory default by using a Paperclip or a pen and push the reset button for about 10sec then release it.


----------



## lonewolf1994

*THOMSON TG585 v7 missing menus*

hello everyone, im having a problem. im trying to do DMZ for my ps3. the instructions says i need to go to my router page which is http://192.168.1.254/ and there is suppose to be a menu on the left which has a menu called toolbox.

however i can not find the menu. 










p.s sorry for the small pic 

help please!

heres the menu im suppose to have


----------



## 2xg

*Re: THOMSON TG585 v7 missing menus*

Please try this link to access DMZ =>http://192.168.1.254/cgi/b/publicip/cfg/?be=0&l0=3&l1=0&tid=ASSIGN_PUBL_ADDR

BTW...the print screens are not helpful, you need to save it in a higher resolution then attach it here.


----------



## lonewolf1994

*Re: THOMSON TG585 v7 missing menus*

when i went on that site its asking me for a username and password, do you know what it is? ( i reset my router so it should be the default username and p[password i think)


----------



## 2xg

*Re: THOMSON TG585 v7 missing menus*

You were able to provide me snapshots in your initial Post, it means that you were able to logon to your router, you may use the same LogIn.


----------



## lonewolf1994

*Re: THOMSON TG585 v7 missing menus*



2xgrump said:


> You were able to provide me snapshots in your initial Post, it means that you were able to logon to your router, you may use the same LogIn.


the problem is,when i go to the routers main page, it automaticly logs me in as "user"


----------

